
Return of the Neanderthals - uladzislau
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2013/03/130306-neanderthal-genome-extinction-cloning-hominid-science/
======
russell
The article brings up the idea of bioengineering Neanderthals, recreating
living representatives. I personally object to the idea of creating people who
are probably intellectually inferior to us. The other idea of creating
Neanderthal cells to study genetic differences and advancing the understanding
of our own genome is much more appealing.

